# Whats your favorite moss/liverwort



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What is your favorite moss or liverwort? What is the best for aquascaping?
Lets see what you got!

Fissidens fontanus:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I voted "Other" because my favorite is Flame Moss. I don't have a good pic, but it grows straight up in a wavy/curly pattern that looks just like a flame (only green  ).

-Dave


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome Poll Robert!~


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I am switching to all christmas moss, I love the way it looks. Sorry no pics as of yet.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

My favorite has to be Mini-pellia. Looks amazing and so detailed. All Fissedens are also a huge favorite of mine. Currently I have Phoenix Moss- US Fissidens, Fissiden sp zippelianus. Star Moss or "concrete moss" has been growing in my tank submerged for 2 months :happy: My theory is that if you tie it to a river rock it should grow, apparently this moss likes a high alkalinity. go figure.
I currently have 15 different moss's/liverworts in the "moss pharm". Always looking for more.
I love moss. :mrgreen:

It has grown out a little more then this pic. I'll update this weekend after a Riccia trim.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow Jeff, that looks really nice! You are even growing the one everybody said was non aquatic! Phoenix moss is Fissidens fontanus, in case anybody was wondering. You need some subwassertang in there!

I am writing a magazine article on mosses and liverworts, for either TFH or AFI. Would you be interested in having photos of this tank published in the magazine with the article? Email me and we can talk about it! Experiment with different shots, different angles.



> I voted "Other" because my favorite is Flame Moss.


I like that one too. Isn't that the same plant as "erect moss"?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Robert Hudson said:


> I like that one too. Isn't that the same plant as "erect moss"?


No, Flame is a _Taxiphyllum_, and Erect is a _Vesicularia_. Here's the site I got that info from:
http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm

-Dave


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> Wow Jeff, that looks really nice! You are even growing the one everybody said was non aquatic! Phoenix moss is Fissidens fontanus, in case anybody was wondering. You need some subwassertang in there!
> 
> I am writing a magazine article on mosses and liverworts, for either TFH or AFI. Would you be interested in having photos of this tank published in the magazine with the article? Email me and we can talk about it! Experiment with different shots, different angles.


Thanks Robert! I have most definitely have subwassertang growing in there it's just taking its time to grow out. [smilie=h: The riccia dominates the tank in terms of growth and hides the four large rocks of different pellias. And I'd love to be in the article! I'll send you a pm tonight Robert. Here's a link to my "Moss Pharm" journal.

[URL]http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/53779-moss-pharm-journal.html[/URL]


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> My favorite has to be Mini-pellia. Looks amazing and so detailed. All Fissedens are also a huge favorite of mine. Currently I have Phoenix Moss- US Fissidens, Fissiden sp zippelianus. Star Moss or "concrete moss" has been growing in my tank submerged for 2 months :happy: My theory is that if you tie it to a river rock it should grow, apparently this moss likes a high alkalinity. go figure.
> I currently have 15 different moss's/liverworts in the "moss pharm". Always looking for more.
> I love moss. :mrgreen:
> 
> It has grown out a little more then this pic. I'll update this weekend after a Riccia trim.


Nice tank! I'm jealous.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

wow! great tank! I only have christmas moss right now, but am trying to grow some scotch moss as submerged, and so far it looks fine


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Its filling in slowly but surely.  I'll have some updated photos soon.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

mini pellia is my personal fav


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's a pic of Flame Moss from the aquamoss site.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice picture


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mine is Süßwassertang


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Cool! Is that growing on something, or just on top of the substrate? How long did it take to cover that much of an area?


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Its on large rocks, substrate, and wood. It doesn't root much at all, tieing it to things and putting bits into the substrate seems to work fine. If you pull it up a couple months later it will have some small rocks sticking to it. 

I'm not sure how long it took, but I bought a small portion last fall. I've got about twice the amount in the picture now.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Would you call it a fast grower?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

IMO its a slow grower, very slow. Under 130 watts and 35ppm C02 its grows small (0.5cm) noticeable fronds every 1 1/2 weeks. Everything is growing nuts but this stuff is soo slow.


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe mine is growing much faster than that. I bought 1 portion (2"x2") from Aquaticmagic, I got it Feb 29th of this year, so not as long ago as I thought. I took the pic below today. I've had this plant almost 6 months and its grown quite a bit from the original amount I received. The tank is a 20H gal./ 2.75wpg/ pressurized co2/ store bought ferts. It does pearl every now and then. I'm still working on covering the whole foreground.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Two things about this poll surprise me: that people are voting for Java moss, on a couple other WEB sites I put this poll on, its actually in first place in front of everything else! I am also surprised Christmas moss is still that popular. I kinda figured fissidens would be at the top since it is so different looking.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Robert Hudson said:


> Two things about this poll surprise me: that people are voting for Java moss, on a couple other WEB sites I put this poll on, its actually in first place in front of everything else! I am also surprised Christmas moss is still that popular. I kinda figured fissidens would be at the top since it is so different looking.


I would attribute this to java and x-mas being so widespread through the hobby, whereas the rest are relative newcomers.

For the record, I chose "other", as my favorite of the ones I've kept is Peacock.
I am looking forward to trying FF and weeping in the near future.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I love the look of fissidens! Is it possible to grow in a low light tank w/no co2? I would like to buy some, but I want to make sure it will live first! What factors favor it?


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I grow Fissiden F and Splach in low light low tech. They are slow to grow and they turned brown before they started to grow well. I hear this is normal.

Under my conditions Christmas moss grew shaggy. I did not like it. So I am still working on a favorite. 
SW grows really nice balls that stay down



zer0zax said:


> I love the look of fissidens! Is it possible to grow in a low light tank w/no co2? I would like to buy some, but I want to make sure it will live first! What factors favor it?


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks! I will have to give it a try! :whoo:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Does any body else have any cool pics to show moss in an aquascape?


----------

